# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [ Hà nội] Bán combo mini, visme

## puskinu

Ms1: 3 bộ combo mini hàn quốc, nhôm đúc cứng vững. Visme bước 10. Đã lắp ghép thành khung máy in 3d. Hành trình 250-200-350( x-y-z). Toàn bộ nặng khoảng 20kg. 
Giá (Đã bán) toàn bộ chưa tính ship. Có bán lẻ cho bác nào thích mua lẻ. Zalo. Sms số đt ở chữ ký

----------


## MinhPT

> Ms1: 3 bộ combo mini hàn quốc, nhôm đúc cứng vững. Visme bước 10. Đã lắp ghép thành khung máy in 3d. Hành trình 250-200-350( x-y-z). Toàn bộ nặng khoảng 20kg. 
> Giá 2tr8 toàn bộ chưa tính ship. Có bán lẻ cho bác nào thích mua lẻ. Zalo. Sms số đt ở chữ ký


Rất phù hợp với nhu cầu máy in 3D của mình, mình có 1 combo 350mm rồi.

Ủn giúp bác

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Ms2 : visme mini
Từ trái sang: 
1. Phi 12 bước 5. Hành trình hơn 500. Giá 150k
2. Phi 12 bước 2. Hành trình hơn 400. Giá 150k
3. Phi 15 bước 5. Hành trình hơn 200. Giá 300k
4. Phi 15 bước 5. Hành trình hơn 200. Đầy đủ gối đỡ, bát bắt motor. Visme loại nút có lỗ bắt trực tiếp nên ko cần áo. Giá 450k.
Tất cả đều ko rơ.

----------


## Khanh4g

Vitme 1205 hành trình hơn 500 có mấy cây

----------


## Khanh4g

Vitme 1205 hành trình hơn 500 có mấy cây

----------


## Khanh4g

Vitme 1205 hành trình hơn 500 có mấy cây

----------


## puskinu

Ms1, ms 2:1-2 đã bán
Ms3: Visme bi thk nhật bản. Phi 20 bước 10. Tổng dài 750. Hành trình 600. Mạ đen chống rỉ. Đủ bi, đủ phót chắn bụi. Ko rơ sượng. 
Giá 550k.

----------


## puskinu

Ms 4: máy ép. Khung gang đúc. Giá 500k

----------


## puskinu

Ms 5: 


Ms 6: áo visme lỗ phi 44.5 mm. Bằng sắt.Giá 200k/1. Mua 3 cái giá 500k.

----------


## puskinu

Cập nhật giá hàng tồn và thêm vài hàng mới :

Ms7: Combo THK KR 46 bản 85. Tổng dài 1005 mm. Hành trình 800.Giá 3tr2/1 combo. 


Ms8: Mua về định dựng máy nhưng nhà chật không làm máy to đc, nên bán : Bàn T sắt. Kích thước 500x700x60. Nặng 1 tạ2. Làm router hay C hay H frame đều ok. Ưu tiên đến nhà chở. Giá 4tr5. Đến nhà chở có giảm giá  :Big Grin:  MS 5+7+8 là đủ khung cho 1 e router phay sắt cứng vững.



Ms9: Mớ van khí nén 24v made in japan. Giá 400k cả mớ.


Ms 10: Đế từ : Giá 150k/1 em


Ms 11: Ray chữ thập cho bác nào ấp ủ dự án làm x -y của máy C hay x-z của máy H...Lắp nhanh gọn chuẩn  vuông góc .
Ray THK bản 20. Giá 1tr8

----------


## puskinu

Ms12: cả mớ 1000k. Gồm 3 motor ac servo 50w, 80w,80w và driver đi kèm của hãng dasatech hàn quốc. Board điều khiển, mạch chuyển đổi sigma, dây cáp đầy đủ. Tháo từ máy dongburobot. Khuyến cáo đồ dành cho các bác am hiểu điện tử vọc vạch. E ko biết điện tử nên tháo ra thay step. Đã test lên đèn.

----------


## puskinu

Ms13: Cập nhật bên dưới

----------


## puskinu

Ms 14: visme koruda. Phi 20 bước 5. Hàng hiếm. Mới đẹp, ko rơ. Những chỗ đen là dầu mỡ để bảo quản. Tổng dài 970. Hành trình 770. Đầy đủ gối đỡ và bát bắt motor. Giá 1 tr3.

----------


## cuong248

Đánh dấu cái com bo đầu tiên đã

----------


## ktshung

Mình lấy cái đế từ bạn nhé

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Topic này sẽ mở đến 23 Tết  :Wink: . Sau đấy e sẽ đóng lại ạ. ( Do dính lỗi ko post đc bài mới nên e post vào topic này..Topic kia có hiện lên mong mod xóa dùm e..Thanks..)
15. Combo xy gang đúc. Hành trình 170 -170 mm. Ray THK 15, visme THK. Visme bước 2. Kèm 2 servo 50w. Tháo từ máy cắt dây của Nhật. Có thước quang 2 trục  :Big Grin: , cảm biến đầy đủ. Có trụ đỡ để gắn trục z. Là đc con máy phay mini chính xác. Máy rất đầm, trượt êm ru, còn mới. Nặng gần 80kg *Giá 5.200k*



16. Cũng là combo xy gang đúc như bộ trên hành trình 170-170mm nhưng ko có visme. Nặng hơn 70kg. Giá 2.500k



17. Combo xy hoặc xz nhôm, trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng. Đế nhôm rất  dày, khoảng 25-30mm.Nhôm nhưng cứng vững. Cả bộ nặng gần 16kg. Hành trình 300-80. 
Giá 2.200k



18. Combo xy gang, ray con lăn. Visme thường nhưng cơ cấu kẹp không rơ, hành trình 250-250. Háng to, gầm rộng, gân guốc, cứng vững. Giá 3000k.



19. Combo nhôm . Bên trái hành trình 200, bên phải hành trình 400. Giá theo thứ tự là 800k và 2.200k..Kết hợp với 1 trong các bộ xy của e là đc con máy mini mà ko mất thời gian tìm kiếm  :Big Grin: 



20.Máy tiện mini của Nhật. Thương hiệu Takahashi. Nặng hơn 2 tạ  :Big Grin: ..Không có tự động. Có chỉnh tốc độ. Hàng đẹp minhon về cho các bác cắm vào là dùng .
Giá 12.000k


ĐT, zalo, sms: 0969 024 013. E ở Hà Nội

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch ms2-4 và combo nhôm hành trình 200 nhé bác!

----------


## puskinu

Combo nhôm hành trình 200 đã có bác nhắn zalo đặt gạch lúc e vừa đăng rồi ạ. Thank bác

----------


## Hung rau

> Combo nhôm hành trình 200 đã có bác nhắn zalo đặt gạch lúc e vừa đăng rồi ạ. Thank bác


MS2-4 vít me đủ gối còn mình đặt nhé!

----------


## puskinu

Vẫn còn đủ gối bác ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

cái combo gang , tấm mặt bích trên nó bằng gang luôn hả bác chủ hay nhôm ? sao nó sáng bóng thế ? đang quan tâm xem nó có khoản hở đủ cao để DIY 2 cây visme bi 16-04 vào được không

----------


## puskinu

Diy đc 2 cây visme 16 vào. 2 bệ trượt gang. Mặt bích trên bằng nhôm. Nhưng e đã cho một e vào trục z máy đang làm do túng thiếu trục z quá. Tìm mãi ko đc.

----------


## puskinu

18. Combo xy gang, ray con lăn. Visme thường nhưng cơ cấu kẹp không rơ, hành trình 250-250. Háng to, gầm rộng, gân guốc, cứng vững. Giá 2.500k ( Cập nhật giá khấu hao sử dụng  :Big Grin: )



Ms21: AC servo yaskawa 1.5 kw dùng làm motor kéo spindle ( ko có encoder, ko có pulley).
Giá 1.000k


Ms22: Spindle shino khủng long 5.5 kw, 6k rpm...chuyên phay sắt. Đã có sẵn dao khỏa mặt. Giá ( Đã bán)


Ms23: Combo trượt IAI. thông số như hình..hành trình 400. Giá 800k



Ms24: Mớ ac servo. như hình: 1 e tamagawa 200w, 1 e sankyo 200w, 2 e ezi servo 100w. Giá 700k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Các bác mua mấy con xẹt zô về tháo được 2 cái hộp số .

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

> Các bác mua mấy con xẹt zô về tháo được 2 cái hộp số ������.


. No no. Phanh từ đấy đại ka!

----------


## puskinu

Cập nhật: ms 22 spindle đã bán! Thank các bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## puskinu

Chúc mừng năm mới!

----------


## puskinu

*ms 25: Driver + motor Ac servo panasonic minas 4*
2 bộ 400w có phanh từ, 2 bộ 750w không có phanh từ...Hàng đẹp lung linh...Đầy đủ jack kết nối...chỉ thiếu 1 jack 50 pin giao tiếp với bob.
Hàng đã test lên điện, jog đầy đủ.
Giá: *400w: 4.000k/1 bộ*....*750w: 6000k/1 bộ*...Mua hết có giảm giá  :Big Grin: 






*ms 26: Spindle .*

----------


## emptyhb

Đặt gạch 2 con spindle chờ bác chủ gửi thông tin chi tiết nha!

----------


## puskinu

Tình hình do thiếu kiến thức nên e thông tin sai về mặt hàng spindle atc air bearing. Nên e xin phép tạm ngừng bán mặt hàng này. Thành thật xin lỗi các bác đã quan tâm. Đặc biệt là bác Tuấn và Tuandd1.

----------


## shinkuto

Bộ này còn k bác

----------


## puskinu

Bộ đấy e bán rồi bác ạ. Thank bác.

----------


## puskinu

1. Combo xy, ray con lăn, dưới gang trên nhôm kèm bàn T sắt. Hành trình 250mm. Giá 3.500k. Bộ này dùng visme thường có cơ cấu chống rơ. Thay visme bi phi 16 được

2. Máy cưa lọng chỉ earthman. Nội địa Nhật. Giá 600k. Hoạt động bình thường

3.Bơm dầu tay. Lực khỏe. Giá 300k

4.Đầu cắt BT 30 kèm motor kéo ac servo yaskawa 1kw. Giá 4.000k

5.Combo xy full thép và ụ z. Đầm nặng, tháo từ máy cắt dây Nhật Bản. Nặng hơn 70kg. Làm e C frame mini là quá hợp..E này thiếu 2 visme, visme nguyên bản là dùng phi 8...đã có sẵn lỗ chỉ việc bắt vào...Lắp máy nhanh gọn nhẹ. Giá yêu thương : 2.500k

6. Tấm nhôm tháo từ combo. Vị trí bắt ray 15 dài gần 500mm. Giá 300k

7. Cập nhật giá 4 bộ ac servo panasonic minas4 . Mua hết cả 4 bộ giá 18 triệu. ( Gồm motor+ driver : 2 bộ 400w, 2 bộ 750w) . Hàng đã test jog ngon lành. Giao hàng miễn phí nội thành Hà Nội


Điện thoại liên lạc, zalo : 0969 024 013

----------


## minhhung999

Gạch con cưa lọng nhe bác

----------


## cuongkran

Gạch máy cưa lọng. Mai liên lạc.
Mencran.
Xalo.016889ooo88.

----------


## minhkhuehd

Cưa lọng bay quá nhanh đành up cho bác chủ!

----------


## puskinu

Sorry các bác! E vừa đăng thì có bác liên lạc zalo lấy luôn tối qua rồi ạ. Thank các bác đã quan tâm!

----------


## puskinu

Vai x. Phù hợp H frame, router. Sắt dày 10ly. Tháo từ máy Nhật. Phay phẳng mặt đế và mặt bắt ray  Nặng hơn 50kg. Kích thước phủ bì : Dài: 880mm. Cao 420mm. Mặt rộng 120mm. Giá: 1500k. Quá đẹp để dựng máy 6090.

----------


## Himd

Vai x. Phù hợp H frame, router. Sắt dày 10ly. Tháo từ máy Nhật. Phay phẳng mặt đế và mặt bắt ray Nặng hơn 50kg. Kích thước phủ bì : Dài: 880mm. Cao 420mm. Mặt rộng 120mm. Giá: 1500k. Quá đẹp để dựng máy 6090.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz59jWNlRaA

cho minh lấy nhé

----------


## puskinu

Update: Cưa lọng và vai máy đã bay...
Visme: 
1. Visme 15 bước 5. đầy đủ gối 2 đầu, khớp nối, loại visme bắt trực tiếp ko cần phải áo. Giá 450k. 

2. Visme 12 bước 10. có 2 gối . Chủ yếu bán gối. Giá 250k

3. Visme 16 bước 5. Đẹp bóng loáng. Đầy đủ gối 2 đầu. Kuroda. Đen bóng tình trạng đẹp. Giá 650k


*Cập nhật giá 4 bộ servo panasonic minas 4 ở trên 17 triệu: 2 bộ 400w có phanh từ, 2 bộ 750w. Đã test jog đầy đủ.
*
IMG_20180303_152857 by puskinu, on Flickr

----------


## puskinu

Xác máy tiện 8 triệu

----------


## huanpt

Xác làv sao cụ? Là máy đang không chạy à?

Thks

----------


## puskinu

> Xác làv sao cụ? Là máy đang không chạy à?
> 
> Thks


Máy vẫn chạy bình thường. Tiện tự động. Ren ko cần thay bánh răng. Máy xấu giá rẻ nên gọi là xác cho đỡ xí hổ  :Big Grin: . Máy nặng 7 tạ

----------


## zzslimzip

bác cho em thông số cụ thể con máy này được không ạ, cụ thể tiện dc phôi dài và đường kính bao nhiêu, chống tâm có tiện rút loại ống nhỏ được không ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Xác máy tiện 8 triệu


không hiểu bao vận chuyển (cà mau) sao nhỉ nói vui thôi đấy

----------


## puskinu

Dòng này là tiện ren vạn năng T6m12. Bác cứ search google là ra đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết.

----------


## v0danh

Ngon                          quá

----------


## zzslimzip

> Xác máy tiện 8 triệu


bác ơi e đặt gạch cái này nhé

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Biến tần yaskawa vs 606pc3. 3.7 kw. 400hz Input 220v 3pha( có thể dùng 1 pha). Giá 2.700k

 Biến tần eric đài loan. 3.7 kw. 400 hz. 220v. Giá 2.500k

----------


## puskinu

Biến tần hitachi sj300 3.7 kw. 400hz lỗi. Tình trạng lên nguồn nhưng hiện led 4 thanh ngang. Bán cho bác nào biết sửa. Giá 1.000k 

 Biến tần fuji frn11f1s-2j 17kvA. 0.1 -120hz. Tình trạng bình thường chỉ mất nắp mặt trước. Đủ keypad. Giá 1500k.

----------


## puskinu

Cập nhật: servo và xác máy tiện đã ra đi

----------


## puskinu

Spindle cao tốc hàn quốc stasta 2.2 kw. 1000hz. 30.000 rpm. 4 bạc 7.  
Link sản phẩm : http://stasta.com/spindle/product_vi...rt_idx=4&idx=3
 Giá 8.5 triệu. Kèm gá kẹp spindle bằng sắt.

----------


## puskinu

Kỉ niệm lượt view đẹp. E giảm giá 500k cho bác tiếp theo mua mặt hàng có giá trị hơn 2 triệu/ 1 sp.  :Big Grin:

----------


## puskinu

Bàn hút chân không mini. Vùng hút : 110x110 mm. Giá 350k/3.

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho mình lấy 3 cái bàn chân ko nhé

----------

puskinu

----------


## saudau

> Bác cho mình lấy 3 cái bàn chân ko nhé


Cái lão này hít cái quái gì mà hít dữ thế nhẩy? Cứ gặp đồ hít là hốt trụi.

----------


## Hung rau

Nếu đc nhường lại mình 1 cái ngâm kíu nhé bác Gamo!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe,  về tới xì gòn thì ông nào thích cứ qua hốt thui

----------


## ktshung

máy tiện đi chưa bác, chưa thì để em nhé

----------


## puskinu

Còn e máy tiện Nhật TaKaHashi. Giá 9 triệu. Nặng hơn 2 tạ

----------


## Hung rau

> Hehe,  về tới xì gòn thì ông nào thích cứ qua hốt thui


Khi nào tới xì phố bác nhắn em cái nhé ! Thanks bác gà

----------


## puskinu

Tiếc quá nhưng kẹt lại phải bán. Lại lên sàn e atc spindle ceramic bearing. Đặc biệt mới 100% chưa sử dụng. Thông số: 1.2 kw. 60 krpm. Vẫn còn hạn bảo hành thì phải  :Big Grin: . Giá 22.790k theo tỉ giá cho đep. Định để sơ cua nhưng xem bác nào có hứng thú ko ạ  :Big Grin: .

Bạn đồng hành:

Link sản phẩm: http://www.haozhihs.net/show.php?id=181

----------

GORLAK

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Tiếc quá nhưng kẹt lại phải bán. Lại lên sàn e atc spindle ceramic bearing. Đặc biệt mới 100% chưa sử dụng. Thông số: 1.2 kw. 60 krpm. Vẫn còn hạn bảo hành thì phải . Giá 22.790k theo tỉ giá cho đep. Định để sơ cua nhưng xem bác nào có hứng thú ko ạ .
> 
> Bạn đồng hành:
> 
> Link sản phẩm: http://www.haozhihs.net/show.php?id=181


Cha, cái Iphone X nek

----------


## biết tuốt

kêu k bán mà lại bán căn quá đi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## puskinu

Giảm giá thu vốn một số mặt hàng còn:
Spindle 30krpm hàn quốc 4 bạc 7 kèm gá bắt spindle sắt. Giá 7.000k
Combo xy và ụ z. Nặng 70kg. Giá 1.700k.
Combo xy gang và bàn T. Giá 2.000k.
Biến tần 3.7kw. Giá 2 triệu ( eric và yaskawa)
Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem trang trước. E up bằng bb nên ko tiện

----------


## mactech

Em lấy bộ combo xy gang bàn T 2000k nhé

----------


## puskinu

Bỏ mịe. Hố hàng rồi  :Frown:

----------


## puskinu

Biến tần schneider. Input 1 pha ra 3 pha 220v. 400hz. 2.2kw. Giá 2.5 triệu. Sạch sẽ chưa dính bụi  :Big Grin:

----------


## puskinu

Khung máy cnc công nghiệp. Chuyên nhôm đồng. Toàn bộ kết cấu bằng đá. Ray 20. Visme 20 bước 5 nhật bản.  Nặng hơn 2 tấn. Máy kết cấu bằng đá nên chống rung rất tốt. Hành trình 500x500. Giá 40triệu. 

Máy hoàn chỉnh giá 60triệu. Cấu hình x-y dùng alpha 66. Z dùng 5913 vexta. Spindle hàn quốc 30krpm. Các bác zalo để đc gửi ảnh chi tiết. 

Nhân tiện khoe cái dép :

----------


## Gamo

Cái dép 60k rpm hả bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

trời sao chú lại ở HN vậy trời. Cái khung đá mơ ước

----------


## puskinu

Cái dép tốc thấp lắm bác có 40k thôi!

----------


## ppgas

> trời sao chú lại ở HN vậy trời. Cái khung đá mơ ước


Lâu lắm mới thấy bộ khung đẹp, ship về Q7 luôn đi, than trời gì???

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Sao mình lại hết tiền giờ này nhỉ. Đen quá. Tháng sau còn hú em nhé.

----------


## solero

Con này zin 2 trục Z mà. 1 trục tháo ra bán rời tui đi ông ơi.

----------


## hoahong102

2 z là mua luôn đấy đừng có mà trưng ra

----------


## solero

> 2 z là mua luôn đấy đừng có mà trưng ra

----------


## Gamo

2 tấn thui Nam ròm, mua đi

----------


## puskinu

Khung máy đá chuẩn bị đc đem về làm bàn trà. Sold.
Chuẩn bị lên sàn khung máy H sắt nhẹ nhàng hơn. 7tạ. Kết cấu đủ chơi các thể loại  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

Mình uớc 2X nguợc nhau cơ, 2 Z chung nhau cũng dc. Máy đẹp, ko được dùng vì ko mất tiền, nhưng thế nào chả dc ngắm hehe

----------


## puskinu

Khung máy tiện cnc takamatsu băng hộp đẹp. Visme bi. Độ thêm trục z lấy từ máy mài cnc của Nhật. Ray 30. Kết hợp lại đc một e vừa phay vừa tiện. Chỉ cần thêm điện là chạy ngon lành. Nặng 1 tấn. Giá 25 triệu.


Máy khoan bàn chữ thập độ chế đủ 3 trục x y z. Giá 5 triệu. Mát tay về chế phay khoan cũng ok.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Giá hấp dẫn.

----------


## Trucvt

Tạm gạch em khoan bàn. Cho mình thêm thông tin, ảnh chụp vào zalo nhé - o9124378oo

Thanks/ Trực VT

----------


## Nam CNC

còn cái khung máy đá còn lại khi nào có ý định hú anh nhé , mê lắm á . Lần này đưa vào Sài Gòn.

----------


## puskinu

Bàn từ điện vừa phay vừa mài Kanetec, 300-400. điện 90v. Đã test điện hoàn hảo.
giá : 5.5 tr


Khoan kẹp ATRA miniace của Nhật. rất tiện lợi cho các bác khoan thép hộp. Hoặc chế khoan bàn mini. Có kèm đầu khoan keyless 2-13mm
Giá 950k



4 cái chân vai cho các bác dựng máy. Phay phẳng 2 mặt trên dưới.Cao 400mm. 1 mặt rộng 140mm dài dài 250mm. 1 mặt dài 180mm rộng 130 mm. Dày 10mm. Sơn tĩnh điện. còn bóng loáng dầu mỡ.
Giá 700k/1 cặp ( 2 cái)


Lọc 3 pha 30A Nhật
Giá 300k


Combo dây đai đế thép và trục truyền động. Ray 20 4 rãnh bi, 4 con trượt. Hành trình 800 nếu bỏ giảm chấn. Trục truyền động gồm 1 hộp số ( mất cái bánh rănng giữa, cái này dễ thay) trục tròn inox. Phù hợp làm e laser hay plasma mini  :Big Grin: .
Giá 3.5 tr

 có 4 chân đi kèm dày dặn chắc chắn nặng trịch . Lấy kèm thì 1tr2/4

----------


## thuhanoi

> Khoan kẹp ATRA miniace của Nhật. rất tiện lợi cho các bác khoan thép hộp. Hoặc chế khoan bàn mini. Có kèm đầu khoan keyless 2-13mm
> Giá 950k


Lấy cái khoan nhé

----------

puskinu

----------


## zinken2

có bán riêng bộ gá khoan ko bác.
thank

----------


## puskinu

Bàn từ điện vừa phay vừa mài Kanetec, 300-400. điện 90v. Đã test điện hoàn hảo.
giá : 5.5 tr






Lọc 3 pha 30A Nhật
Giá 300k


Combo dây đai đế thép và trục truyền động. Ray 20 4 rãnh bi, 4 con trượt. Hành trình 800 nếu bỏ giảm chấn. Trục truyền động gồm 1 hộp số ( mất cái bánh rănng giữa, cái này dễ thay) trục tròn inox. Phù hợp làm e laser hay plasma mini  :Big Grin: .
Giá 3.5 tr

 có 4 chân đi kèm dày dặn chắc chắn nặng trịch . Lấy kèm thì 1tr2/4




Bàn T sắt dài 500mm. Rộng 140mm. Dày 35 mm. 2 mặt phẳng. Gắn trên máy tiện cnc nên đảm bảo phẳng đét. Màu vẫn còn vàng bóng  :Big Grin:  ... kèm thêm một cục sắt rãnh T. các vết màu đen là do dầu mỡ để lâu...về chà nhẹ là sạch đẹp .
Giá: 1.2 triệu 


Cục ben khí nén về cho các bác chế kẹp hơi nhanh 
Giá 400k

----------


## thuhanoi

> Combo dây đai đế thép và trục truyền động. Ray 20 4 rãnh bi, 4 con trượt. Hành trình 800 nếu bỏ giảm chấn. Trục truyền động gồm 1 hộp số ( mất cái bánh rănng giữa, cái này dễ thay) trục tròn inox. Phù hợp làm e laser hay plasma mini .
> Giá 3.5 tr


Bác nào ôm cá này làm máy laser, liên hệ mình cung cấp cho bộ trục X khổ 1m3 nhé

----------


## puskinu

Bàn từ điện vừa phay vừa mài Kanetec, 300-400. điện 90v. Đã test điện hoàn hảo.
giá : 5 tr


4 cái chân vai cho các bác dựng máy. Phay phẳng 2 mặt trên dưới.Cao 400mm. 1 mặt rộng 140mm dài dài 250mm. 1 mặt dài 180mm rộng 130 mm. Dày 10mm. Sơn tĩnh điện. còn bóng loáng dầu mỡ.
Giá 700k/1 cặp ( 2 cái) ( đã bán 1 cặp)


Lọc 3 pha 30A Nhật
Giá 300k


Combo dây đai đế thép và trục truyền động. Ray 20 4 rãnh bi, 4 con trượt. Hành trình 800 nếu bỏ giảm chấn. Trục truyền động gồm 1 hộp số ( mất cái bánh rănng giữa, cái này dễ thay) trục tròn inox. Phù hợp làm e laser hay plasma mini  :Big Grin: .
Giá 3.5 tr

 có 4 chân đi kèm dày dặn chắc chắn nặng trịch . Lấy kèm thì 1tr2/4




Bàn T sắt dài 500mm. Rộng 140mm. Dày 35 mm. 2 mặt phẳng. Gắn trên máy tiện cnc nên đảm bảo phẳng đét. Màu vẫn còn vàng bóng  :Big Grin:  ... kèm thêm một cục sắt rãnh T. các vết màu đen là do dầu mỡ để lâu...về chà nhẹ là sạch đẹp .
Giá: 1.2 triệu 


Cục ben khí nén về cho các bác chế kẹp hơi nhanh 
Giá 400k


Mớ visme và trượt.

Visme 16 bước 5: THK. Hành trình 150mm
Giá 500k


Combo trục Z hành trình 100mm. Ray 20 Visme 20 bước 5. Full nhôm đúc. Dày, cứng, kín, đẹp. Mặt sau có lỗ bắt con trượt 20 và visme trục X.
Giá 2.000k



Combo hành trình 400mm. Visme 20 bước 20. Rộng 150. Dài khoảng 600mm. Kèm servo.

----------


## puskinu

Mớ visme và trượt.

Visme 16 bước 5: THK. Hành trình 150mm
Giá 500k


Combo trục Z hành trình 100mm. Ray 20 Visme 20 bước 5. Full nhôm đúc. Dày, cứng, kín, đẹp. Mặt sau có lỗ bắt con trượt 20 và visme trục X.
Giá 2.000k



Combo hành trình 400mm. Visme 20 bước 20. Rộng 150. Dài khoảng 600mm. Kèm servo.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Mình gach combo ht 400 nhé,

----------


## puskinu

Zalo với sms e: 0969 024 013. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## puskinu

Xin phép admin và các bác. E có ít món phục vụ các bác nhân mùa thu đông đang đến. Nạp năng lượng để chạy máy.   :Big Grin: 
Bếp nướng tại bàn lịch sự , có thể dùng than hoặc cồn khô.
Giá 280k


Bếp nướng ngoài trời phong cách châu Âu, hàng gia công cho Đức.
Loại tròn:
- Kích thước đóng gói (carton): 45 x 59 x 20 cm
- Kích thước sau lắp ráp: 61 x 84 x 43 cm
- Trọng lượng: 7 kg
- Chất liệu:
+ Thân, đế bếp, vách: Thép không gỉ (mác 304 hoặc 430)
+ Vỉ nướng: Thép mạ Crom, có tay cầm bằng gỗ.
+ Vỉ than: Thép tráng men chịu nhiệt.
- Màu sắc: Trắng inox
Giá 750k


Loại vuông:
to hơn loại tròn đứng.
Giá : 1000k

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## puskinu

* 3 bộ step 5 pha PK569 + driver
Giá : 600k/1 bộ

* 3 động cơ step 2 pha ezi hàn quốc như hình
Giá 500k/3

* 3 động cơ step lai servo kèm driver Cool Muscle . Made in JAV.
Giá 600k/1 bộ

Áo đai ốc visme như hình. full sắt
Giá 70k/1

* driver Mỹ IM 483 
Giá 350k/1

----------


## v0danh

> Mớ visme và trượt.
> Giá 500k


Mớ này 500K hả bác?

----------


## doanthienthinh

> * 3 động cơ step 2 pha ezi hàn quốc như hình
> Giá 500k/3


Em lấy bộ  3 này nghen
0907515569 Thinh

----------


## puskinu

Bác liên hệ zalo e nhé

----------


## puskinu

> Mớ này 500K hả bác?


Bộ này e bán rồi bác

----------


## puskinu

Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
Giá 1.900k

Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
Giá 1200k

Kính hiển vi kèm màn, thiếu vật kính. Đã test lên điện, cảm biến đầy đủ. 
Giá 500k/1

----------


## vufree

Lấy kính hiển vi nhé Bác

----------

puskinu

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
> Giá 1.900k
> 
> Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
> Giá 1200k
> 
> Kính hiển vi kèm màn, thiếu vật kính. Đã test lên điện, cảm biến đầy đủ. 
> Giá 500k/1


 kính này phóng lớn bao nhiêu X vậy bác ?

----------


## puskinu

> kính này phóng lớn bao nhiêu X vậy bác ?


theo thông số hãng là từ 7-45 bác ạ

----------


## puskinu

Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
Giá 1.900k

Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
Giá 1200k

Kính hiển vi kèm màn, thiếu vật kính. Đã test lên điện, cảm biến đầy đủ. 
Giá 500k/1

Spindle trục chính Fanuc 2.2-3.7 kw. Sử dụng thủy lực hay khí nén thay dao. Hàng Nặng phù hợp phay sắt. Tốc từ 3k đến 8k rpm.
Giá 3.000k

----------


## Robodome

Giá 3.000k
[/QUOTE]

----------


## puskinu

Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
Giá 1.900k

Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
Giá 1200k

----------


## puskinu

Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
Giá 1.900k

Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
Giá 1200k

----------


## vndic

sorry, mình hủy gạch nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

cho anh lấy cái kính hiển vi hàn quốc nha....

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Bàn từ điện vừa phay vừa mài Kanetec, kích thước 300-400. điện 90v. Đã test điện hoàn hảo.
giá : 4tr

Combo sắt IKO kích thước như hình. bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. Visme bước 10. 
Giá 1.500k

Visme Koruda 20 bước 5 đẹp. Có gối 2 đầu và bát bắt motor. Hành trình 780mm
Giá 900k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Vai sắt tháo máy . Cao 400mm
Còn cặp ngắn giá 400k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz5XPOuput5
để mình luôn nhé

----------


## puskinu

Bộ bánh xe 4 cái Uchimura Tokyo. Có vú mỡ bơm mỡ bảo trì.
Giá 300k


Quạt gió mua dư chưa dùng đến nên bán nốt DC brushless 24v 1A. Cắm nguồn DC bình thường.
Giá 400k

----------


## minhduc196

> Combo NSK hành trình 100.
> Giá 500k
> 
> Bộ bánh xe 4 cái Uchimura Tokyo. Có vú mỡ bơm mỡ bảo trì.
> Giá 350k
> 
> Taro răng ngoài của Sone. Có khóa chốt điều chỉnh kích thước cần taro. từ 19 - 35mm
> Giá 800k
> 
> ...


combo nsk còn không bắc , nó trượt bằng 2 ray vuông à bắc

----------


## puskinu

Đài dao máy tiện Giá: đã bán

Bộ 3 driver : đã bán
Mâm dao cho các bác chế tiện CNC. Phi 100mm. 
Giá 850k

Visme Issoku 20 bước 10. Hành trình 600mm. Đen bóng đẹp, ko rơ, trượt êm ái mượt mà.
Giá : 400k

----------


## daomanh_hung

> Đài dao máy tiện cho các bác chế cháo.
> Giá: đã bán
> 
> Bộ 3 driver 2 pha autonics dòng 3A
> Giá 500k/3
> 
> Mâm dao cho các bác chế tiện CNC. Phi 100mm. 
> Giá 850k
> 
> ...


cho e hỏi chút con driver kia e tra dòng có 2A thôi ah!
e đang có con vexta 2.4A, có đủ dùng ko a??

----------


## puskinu

Cập nhật một số món hàng 
Bàn từ điện vừa phay vừa mài Kanetec, kích thước 300-400. điện 90v. Đã test điện hoàn hảo.
giá : 4tr


Bộ bánh xe 4 cái Uchimura Tokyo. Có vú mỡ bơm mỡ bảo trì.
Giá 250k


Quạt gió mua dư chưa dùng đến nên bán nốt DC brushless 24v 1A. Cắm nguồn DC bình thường.
Giá 400k

Mâm dao cho các bác chế tiện CNC. Phi 100mm. 
Giá 850k

Visme Issoku 20 bước 10. Hành trình 600mm. Đen bóng đẹp, ko rơ, trượt êm ái mượt mà.
Giá : 400k

----------


## puskinu

3 bộ nguồn điều khiển vặn vít delvo...Đã test lên điện đầy đủ.
Giá 700k cả 3 em.

Combo IAI hành trình 400mm, đầy đủ motor, dây cáp
Mã combo : rcs2-sa6d-I-30-6-400-t1-s
Giá 500k

Combo sắt hành trình 200mm nếu bỏ giảm chấn
Giá 350k

----------


## thuhanoi

> 3 bộ nguồn điều khiển vặn vít delvo...Đã test lên điện đầy đủ.
> 
> Combo IAI hành trình 400mm, đầy đủ motor, dây cáp
> Mã combo : rcs2-sa6d-I-30-6-400-t1-s
> Giá 500k


Cái này cần nè, mình mua nhé

----------


## duc.chu

[/QUOTE]
cái này bản với vitme bước bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## puskinu

phi 10 bước 5 bác

----------


## puskinu

Bơm khí nén mini trực tiếp Nhật, áp lên đến 7kg/cm2. Dư sức atc hay thổi bụi  :Big Grin: . Giá 500k
đã bán
Máy router cầm tay makita 420w. mua về test thử nhưng chưa dùng đến nay cho đi. Giá 400k

combo như hình. Giá 400k

----------


## puskinu

3 động cơ 2 pha vexta PK268-02B
Chưa dùng ở Việt Nam. Lúc e mua là còn nguyên hộp vexta của bác Minhdt...Lâu không dùng đến nên lôi ra bán.
Giá 350k/1 . Mua hết 900k

Động cơ size 86 2 pha và 5 pha. 1 động cơ size 90 của vexta
    5 pha PK596 BHW
         Giá 350k/1
    5 pha size 90 EM 599H-NB
         Giá 400k
    2 pha PK299-02B
         Giá 600k

3 driver vexta 5 pha chạy điện 110v 
đã bán


Cặp vai máy cao 400 ( còn 1 cặp)
Giá 450k

----------


## 01632162172

Alpha size bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ?

----------


## puskinu

> Alpha size bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ?


size 60 bác nhé

----------


## Echip

> Bơm khí nén mini trực tiếp Nhật, áp lên đến 7kg/cm2. Dư sức atc hay thổi bụi . Giá 500k


Cái bơm khí này còn hoạt động tốt không bác, cho e số tk vào số này nha bác : 0937752618

----------


## puskinu

> Cái bơm khí này còn hoạt động tốt không bác, cho e số tk vào số này nha bác : 0937752618


Đã bán bác nhé

----------


## puskinu

Taro răng ngoài của Sone. Có khóa chốt điều chỉnh kích thước cần taro. từ 19 - 35mm
Giá 400k

----------


## puskinu

Đục makita còn nguyên hộp zin đi kèm như hình, kết cấu vỏ nhôm sắt chắc chắn, tay cầm nhựa. Điện 100v, công suất 520w.
Giá 500k


Mâm cặp 190 kitagawa 
Giá: 1300k

Dọn nhà thấy còn 1 máy ép tay cho các bác về chế
Giá: 400k

----------


## aiemphuong

cho e xin mã đục makita ạ, giống mất cái đầu giữ mũi quá.

----------


## puskinu

> cho e xin mã đục makita ạ, giống mất cái đầu giữ mũi quá.


https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/martelo-rot...0-IDBxMU4.html 
Mũi côn cứ thế ịn vào

----------


## puskinu

cặp ezi servo size 60. Đã test. Có gạch...

----------


## QuyND

> cặp ezi servo size 60. Đã test. Giá 1.1 tr/1


Cho em gạch 2 bộ này nha bác. Nảy em gọi điện bác không bắt máy ạ. Đuôi 196.

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

2 vai sắt.2 mặt trên dưới phay phẳng. Cao 200, Rộng 200, sâu 160. Sắt dày 12-15mm. Hàng tháo máy còn tem đóng  :Big Grin: . Đầm, chất. chế vai router ăn nhôm đồng ko phải nghĩ.

----------


## vufree

> 2 vai sắt.2 mặt trên dưới phay phẳng. Cao 200, Rộng 200, sâu 160. Sắt dày 12-15mm. Hàng tháo máy còn tem đóng . Đầm, chất. chế vai router ăn nhôm đồng ko phải nghĩ.
> Giá 550k/ cặp


Lỗ vuông hả Bác??

----------


## katerman

em nhìn thấy hình chữ nhật  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

tay này hắn thích lỗ hình elip nên bán loại lỗ vuông  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

vufree

----------


## puskinu

Hàng Nhật nên lỗ chữ "Nhật" bác ạ.. Đùa chứ e cũng chả biết xuất xứ nước nào...

----------

vufree

----------


## puskinu

alpha step size 60 + driver asd 24a-a như hình.
Giá:đã bán

Mâm cặp 190 kitagawa 
Giá: 1100k

Dọn nhà thấy còn 1 máy ép tay cho các bác về chế
Giá: 300k

----------


## puskinu

4 bộ limo vexta, sử dụng như alpha 66, điện 220v. Giá 1250k/1, mua cả 4 giá 4800k


Đầu cắt bt 30 hàng tháo máy Nhật, sử dụng động cơ kéo 750w hitachi, như hình thiếu dây đai. Giá 3.800k. ( gồm 1 động cơ kéo, 1 cặp pulley và đầu cắt, kẹp dao bằng ti ren quay tay như máy cơ, miệng côn sáng loáng)

----------


## puskinu

Đế trục X sắt đúc dày nặng chắc chắn. Nặng hơn 2 tạ rưỡi  :Big Grin: . Giá 2.800k. Kích thước : Dài 960, sâu 340, cao : 190. 


Combo Iko sắt. Dài 690mm, bản rộng 85mm. Hành trình 400mm. visme 15 bước 10. Giá: 1300k

Combo Kuroda, visme 15 bước 10, dài 740 mm, hành trình đc 500 nếu bỏ giảm chấn. Giá 1500k.

----------


## Minhhp1983

> Đục makita còn nguyên hộp zin đi kèm như hình, kết cấu vỏ nhôm sắt chắc chắn, tay cầm nhựa. Điện 100v, công suất 520w.
> Giá 500k
> 
> 
> Mâm cặp 190 kitagawa 
> Giá: 1300k
> 
> Dọn nhà thấy còn 1 máy ép tay cho các bác về chế
> Giá: 400k


Con máy đục bác tes chưa, nếu OK e lấy

----------


## puskinu

> Con máy đục bác tes chưa, nếu OK e lấy


chạy ngon lành cành đào bác ạ.

----------


## puskinu

3 bộ ezi step size 42 đã test. gồm driver và động cơ như hình. 1 bộ đủ cáp kết nối.có 2 cái bát gắn động cơ. Giá 350k/1, mua cả 3 giá 900k.


Đầu cắt atc hàn quốc RPS, công suất 3kw, tốc độ 40krpm, đang có collet kẹp dao phi 6, tản nhiệt nước. Đã test.
Giá : Đã bán

----------


## puskinu

cập nhật post sau

----------


## puskinu

Combo sắt kuroda. Hành trình 500. Tổng dài 740. Bản rộng 86. Visme 15 bước 10. Giá 1.300k

Combo sắt iko. Hành trình 400. Tổng dài 695. Visme 15 bước 10. Bản rộng 86. Giá 1.100k

Combo sắt iko. Hành trình 600 nếu để 2 con trượt. 1 con trượt thì hành trình 750. Tổng dài 1060mm. Visme 15 bước 10. Bản rộng 86. Giá 2.000k

Máy router cầm tay makita 420w. mua về test thử nhưng chưa dùng đến nay cho đi. Giá 400k

combo như hình. Giá 300k

3 động cơ 2 pha vexta PK268-02B
Chưa dùng ở Việt Nam. Lúc e mua là còn nguyên hộp vexta của bác Minhdt...Lâu không dùng đến nên lôi ra bán.
Giá 250k/1 . 

Động cơ size 86 2 pha và 5 pha. 1 động cơ size 90 của vexta
    5 pha PK596 BHW
         Giá 300k/1
    5 pha size 90 EM 599H-NB
         Giá 350kk
    2 pha PK299-02B
         Giá 600k

3 driver vexta 5 pha chạy điện 110v 
đã bán

----------


## puskinu

Spindle trung quốc 2.2kw. 4 vòng bi. Dài 240mm. Giá 2.5tr.  Mới chưa dùng

----------


## tcm

Anh lấy cái spindle   này nhé

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

- Đế combo z nhôm đúc dày dặn chắc chắn. Có sẵn lỗ bắt gối . Kèm cặp ray 20 PMI ko bị gỉ tuy nhìn hơi ố, bót cứng như lần đầu. Hành trình 120mm. Giá 750k. Coi như mua ray tặng đế.






- Đầu lọc hút bụi cho các bác chế máy hút bụi. Kích thước như ảnh. Giá 350k

----------


## puskinu

Cặp ray trượt tròn phi 20 dài 570mm. Mỗi thanh 1 con trượt. Giá 250k/1 cặp . Còn vài cặp

Ray trượt tròn phi 13 cho các bác chế hàn cell. Dài 235mm. Giá 140k/1 cặp. Có số lượng. Loại này có taro lỗ 2 đầu. Nên ko cần gối dễ lắp

----------


## puskinu

8 bánh xe 65x38 Uchimura Nhật Bổn có khóa xay và nút bơm mỡ bò. Giá 450k/8

----------


## legiao

> Cặp ray trượt tròn phi 20 dài 570mm. Mỗi thanh 1 con trượt. Giá 250k/1 cặp . Còn vài cặp
> 
> Ray trượt tròn phi 13 cho các bác chế hàn cell. Dài 235mm. Giá 140k/1 cặp. Có số lượng. Loại này có taro lỗ 2 đầu. Nên ko cần gối dễ lắp


Lấy 1 cập trược 20 giá 250 nha bác

----------


## puskinu

Biến tần 5.5 kw . Yaskawa J1000. tình trạng đẹp lung linh như mới. Giá 3.5 tr




Biến tần Eric của Rich . 3.7kw. Giá 1.8tr. Test chạy điẹn 1 pha 220v ngon lành



Bàn đá rãnh T siêu đẹp. phù hợp làm bàn phay chi tiết tinh xảo hoặc làm bàn map cũng ok  :Big Grin:  . Giá 1.5tr

----------


## puskinu

BT40-C25 của hãng BIG . Giá 650k

ABT40 ( BT cao tốc) - C20 hãng ACROW. Giá 650k. Lắp đc đầu BT bình thường

BT40 - MTA2 của Nikken và BIG. Giá 450k/1

BT40-DTA7-135 ( Loại 1 collet dùng cho các dao có size từ 4-7, kể cả số lẻ ). Giá 550k

BBT40 - HMC20S-75 của BIG. Dạng BIG PLUS tiếp xúc kép dùng đc cho đầu BT bìh thường. Giá 700k

Khớp nối sắt powerlock flexible 20-35 . Giá 250k

----------


## legiao

Còn 1 cập trược fi 20 với 1 con 5pha pk596bhw không bác,lấy chung đở tốn phí

----------


## puskinu

Đầu cắt Atc Bt30 chuẩn Cat 30. tình trạng đẹp. Giá 4.000k. Hạng nặng khoảng 40kg tính riêng đầu cắt. Ưu tiên bác nào ở Hà Nội đến chở có quà tặng kèm


Có động cơ mitsu 10k rpm đi kèm nếu bác nào quan tâm thì ib zalo hay sms sdt bên dưới của e. 
Cảm ơn các bác ( Mượn ảnh chủ trước)

----------


## puskinu

Spindle bt30 atc + ben đạp khí nén thay dao tự động + động cơ ac spindle mitsubishi 10krpm. Giá 6.5 triệu. Tặng kèm 2 tool holder đi kèm


Mâm cặp kitagawa 190mm. Bao rơ lắc. Chỉ có chấu trái. Hàng đẹp như chưa dùng. 

Màn hình có case máy tính gắn liền. Giá 2 triệu.
Tình trạng màng bị xước lớp nhựa bảo vệ , ko ảnh hưởng tính năng và hiển thị. THeo catalogue thì là loại cảm ứng

----------


## puskinu

Bộ 4 bánh xe tăng chỉnh chiều cao Foot Master Gd-100 tải 750kg/1 bánh. Giá 650k cả bộ 4 bánh.


Mâm xoay D300 của Sugino Nhật. Nặng hơn 1 tạ. Giá 4.5 triệu. Đẹp lung linh ( chỉ bán trực tiếp do hàng nặng )



Bàn từ điện kích thước 300 - 400. của Kanetec. Có tản nhiệt nước bên trong chống nóng cho các bác muốn mài khô Giá 4 triệu ( bán trực tiếp )

----------


## puskinu

Mâm 4 chấu D200. Kitagawa. *Giá 1tr8*

Cán dao BT50 có tưới nguội hãng Big.* Giá 1tr*

Cặp vai gang đúc chế router song mã. Hàng khủng chiến kim loại đơn giản. Loại này bắt ray 20. có sẵn lỗ bắt bk - bf Kích thước trên ảnh. Nặng 120 kg /1 cặp. *Giá 3 triệu/ cặp*. Giao dịch trực tiếp tại Hà Nội.

Cặp visme 25 bước 10. Đủ BK - BF 20. Dài 1m48. Hành trình 1m25. *Giá 3 triệu  1 cặp*. Cấp chính xác C5

----------


## puskinu

Bộ làm lạnh khí nén. Giá 500k/1

Nam châm điện chế cháo cho các bác. Giá 350k/1. Hàng Thụy Sỹ

Rùa pa lăng tải trọng 5 tạ. Hàng Nhật đẹp. Giá 750k

----------


## Kerringan

> Bàn đá rãnh T siêu đẹp. phù hợp làm bàn phay chi tiết tinh xảo hoặc làm bàn map cũng ok  . Giá 1.5tr


Bàn đá còn không bác ơi. Kích thước bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## puskinu

Khoảng 300-600 bác ạ

----------


## puskinu

Động cơ ezi servo 60L giá 450k

Hộp số mặt bích gắn động cơ size 60 cho các bác chế trục A. giá 1200k

----------


## racing boy

Cho e hỏi ké tí nhé. Hồi trước bác nào có mấy cái motor dc như này nhỉ. E đang cần mấy cái mà không nhớ bác nào. Bác nào có pm e nhé. Thank các bác

----------


## puskinu

Có ít hàng cần bán. giá trong ảnh. mời các bác

----------

